# YIPPI I,M NOT THET MAD??????



## Guest (Feb 8, 1999)

AT LAST i,m not alone there is people out there that have the same as me* I nearly gave up on this site as i thought that i just had ibs and about six months ago i wrote in about how it started with ringing in my ears then i felt dizzy sick (like ######)and no one replyed so i thought that it must just be me as when i went to the docter he did not beleive that the ringing in my ears were connected to my gut and sent me to get my ears checked .I;m not sure what it is that i have got but i think it has alot to do with stress and bad living as the more i work and go out and have a few drinks and not get my 7 hrs a day sleep its like having the worst hangover and longest ever ??I don.t know if anyone out there wants to know what my dialy life style is like,to see if there is any connection to the way we live???anyway in there is anyone that would like to know just ask and i will give you a wee run down .ps I,m scottish and thats where i get WEE from ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 1999)

Hi Keith - Just a thought. If you do have fibro or CFS (chronic fatigue-I just figured this on out) you might try more sleep - I need at least 9 hrs. My fibro started with an extremely stressful job situation. The first sign was unable to get up in the morning. It was like I was stuck in cement or was part way out under anesthisia. My brain said 'get up' but nothing could move. Sometimes I would stay like that until 1 pm. Not pleasant. Hope you are not that bad. But "I'm feeling MUCH better now!"







- Happy (ier)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 1999)

Hi Keith - welcome to the BB! I wanted to let you know that when I am at my fibro worst - I, too, cannot tolerate alcohol. In looking up the symptoms, sorry to say, it tends to be one. I haven't had a glass of wine since New Year's and I miss it, but DO feel better. Have you read the thread I wrote about fibromyalgia - let's talk? It describes a lot of the symptoms. You probably should scope out a doc who is familiar with fibromyalgia (fibro), chronic fatigue syndrome (cfs), and irritable bowel syndrome (ibs). It is MY opinion that they are linked, although the medical community doesn't seem inclined to agree. These illnesses are only diagnosed AFTER extensive testing and all other possiblities (thyroid, lupus, mono, arthritis, etc etc.) are ruled out and nothing is left. Finding a doc who has KNOWLEDGE of these syndromes is essential and should be a question asked when seeking out a professional! Good luck and keep us posted. (Scottish is SOOO cool!)


----------

